# New Photo



## henlex1967 (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## PCthug (Jan 13, 2013)

Nothing showing for me.


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

Me neither..


----------



## henlex1967 (Feb 26, 2013)

Can anybody tell me why the photo was there yesterday but not today? Have i made an error? thanks


----------



## henlex1967 (Feb 26, 2013)

I am using the img link, is this wrong? thanks for any assistance


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Is this the pic you were trying to post?....in future, when you go to PB, hover your cursor over the pic you want to post, and a cog icon will appear in the top R. Touch the cog with your cursor, and a drop down will appear. Choose and L click on the 4th option (with the IMG tags). It will briefly say 'copied'. Return to your post here, and R click to bring up the 'Paste' option, L click on paste, and you're done! The code complete with IMG tags will appear...but the pic won't show 'till you post. To preview your post click on 'More reply options' (at the bottom) which will let you see your entry and allow you to correct any spellings, wrong pics etc. before you post it. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## henlex1967 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Roger for the reply, i am sure thats how i did it? I will have another go and see what happens


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Is this the pic you were trying to post?....in future, when you go to PB, hover your cursor over the pic you want to post, and a cog icon will appear in the top R. Touch the cog with your cursor, and a drop down will appear. Choose and L click on the 4th option (with the IMG tags). It will briefly say 'copied'. Return to your post here, and R click to bring up the 'Paste' option, L click on paste, and you're done! The code complete with IMG tags will appear...but the pic won't show 'till you post. To preview your post click on 'More reply options' (at the bottom) which will let you see your entry and allow you to correct any spellings, wrong pics etc. before you post it. Hope this helps a bit.


For Henlex and anyone else...I forgot to put in that when you touch the cog icon, a drop down appears and you need to click on* 'get links'*...then click on the 4th option with the IMG tags.


----------



## JPaling (Mar 16, 2013)

nice picture i hate mini moto's we had one when i was about 13, we had home made Nos tank's on the little thing easily went up to 40, wouldnt ever want one again though every corner i ripped my knee's up


----------



## henlex1967 (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol, got a few battle scars from them myself, i raced them for a while, fantastic fun, but i think the kids taking them on the streets killed it off. Good while it lasted though. cheers


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I have now uploaded a short video in the Photobucket thread showing how to download a pic.


----------

